# TV - Coronation St!!



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

Just looking for a bit of help as we are choosing out TV packages. I enjoy watching Coronation street and I was suprised to ree you can get it on OSN First. Does anyone know if the episodes are up to date i.e at the same time as the UK ones or are year's behind? I see you can get ITV Granada which is showing it too and again is that up to date?

Also, what is best between Etisalat Evision or OSN as we are having to make our mind up!

Thanks!:clap2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You get the OSN channels on E-Vision


----------



## TimmieWheeler (Dec 23, 2011)

spicypepper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just looking for a bit of help as we are choosing out TV packages. I enjoy watching Coronation street and I was suprised to ree you can get it on OSN First. Does anyone know if the episodes are up to date i.e at the same time as the UK ones or are year's behind? I see you can get ITV Granada which is showing it too and again is that up to date?
> 
> ...


For die hard Corri fans you can see the latest episode on ITV iplayer just go to itv DOTcom

I so miss the cat off the roof lol


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TimmieWheeler said:


> For die hard Corri fans you can see the latest episode on ITV iplayer just go to itv DOTcom
> 
> I so miss the cat off the roof lol


It's changed a bit since I saw it last


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

spicypepper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just looking for a bit of help as we are choosing out TV packages. I enjoy watching Coronation street and I was suprised to ree you can get it on OSN First. Does anyone know if the episodes are up to date i.e at the same time as the UK ones or are year's behind? I see you can get ITV Granada which is showing it too and again is that up to date?
> 
> ...




It's about 3 weeks behind the UK, Osn First,
I don't have Grandada Tv
Eastenders is available on BBC Entertainment.. again about 3 weeks behind.


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for that info, that is great!! Can't believe I will still be able to watch Corrie when I move, brilliant lol!!! XX


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

spicypepper said:


> Thanks for that info, that is great!! Can't believe I will still be able to watch Corrie when I move, brilliant lol!!! XX




to be fair satellite tv is pretty good. I have OSN premium and I find that is enough.. I can also find Scottish football league at times


----------

